# Saddle bronc or bull riding?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone do either? We have a rodeo coming up shortly. I've been debating about trying saddle bronc or possibly bull riding there. I've never done it before but would like to give it a try, just to see what it's like. Anyone have any pointers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think that this is something that you can just "give it a wirl" Bull and Bronc riding requires practice. I've ridden both and been thrown pretty hard.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No offense, but like Aggs said, neither is something that you just decide "well, it looks like fun" and give it a shot with any hope of a positive outcome.

If you want to just try one out, then you might get in contact with your local college or high school rodeo director. They generally have stock for practice and training that is easier to cover than real rodeo stock...and they can give you help about how to stick with them.

I've rode a few bucking horses (didn't want them to buck, but they did) and I've also rode a few steers in my day. Truthfully, I don't want to do either of them again. Just too much risk to getting hurt...especially if the stock level is above a person's capability.

With no experience, the best you're likely looking at is a buckoff right out of the gate...so short you don't even get to enjoy it. The worst is serious injury or death. Rodeo stock isn't something to screw around with just for grins and giggles.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Most places require you to have your own equipment. If you want to ride a bull, you need your own strap. If you want to try saddle bronc, you need your own saddle bronc saddle and bronc halter. You'll also need your own vest and safety gear.

I've seen some mellow rodeos where the stock wasnt that vicious and I've seen the opposite, if you do have the equipment and try it out, get it on video!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

If you are really interested there are actually camps where you can go and learn by professionals the right way and safe way to do this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Most places require you to have your own equipment. If you want to ride a bull, you need your own strap. If you want to try saddle bronc, you need your own saddle bronc saddle and bronc halter. You'll also need your own vest and safety gear.
> 
> I've seen some mellow rodeos where the stock wasnt that vicious and I've seen the opposite, if you do have the equipment and try it out, get it on video!


That's what I thought. Since I don't have any, I don't think I'll do it. 

I might check into if there are classes or camps though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You've gotten good, sane advice. So don't listen to me...

Start with bareback broncs, bum a riggin', and hang on.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that bull riders have to be the most insane of sportsmen!
I use to think it was the National Hunt jockeys - they have on average a fall every six rides. Now I know it is the bull riders, they have a fall every ride!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^And the worst part about being a bull rider is that the critter that just pile-drived you will often turn around and try to grind you into the ground with hooves or horns (or forehead if he's a muley).

Look up some videos of the bull "Spotted Fever". He was one of the worst about turning on downed cowboys like a cat.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I got hooked when I watched a video of Bodatious - heck, could that bull buck!

He soon learned how to smash a rider in the face which showed he had brains!

I will watch Spotted Fever tomorrow - my computer is always slow in the evening.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bodacious was just straight up nasty, that's why they had to retire him. He was hurting too many folks and after smashing a couple of faces very badly, they deemed him too dangerous to ride.


----------

